# Fluval FX5 on a 60 Gallon?



## D.Cohn (Nov 1, 2005)

I have been running a Fluval 404 on my 60 for over a year now and Im thinking of upgrading to a FX5. My fish are getting bigger and messier as time goes by. Im wondering if anyone has any experience with these filters. I saw one at the store and thought it was bad ass. Also I can get it for a pretty good deal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I think you would be fine by adding another filter, like a xp2/xp3 or a hob like a emperor 400 (400 gph) or AC110 (500 gph). I don't know much about fx5, but I think they would fit better on a larger tank... I think they do sometihing like 1350 gph....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Using an FX5 on a 60g is like shooting a rabbit with an RPG.

Over kill&#8230;

add an AC110 and call it good.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

yeah, if you added anyone of the XP1, XP2, XP3's or any HOB (AC110 or EMP400) you should be set. IMO, any HOB inconjuction with your 404 would do well.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

No way you should put an fx5 on a 60 gal. get an emp400 or something


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Too much. The only way I can see this working is if you could split the return line into two or three outlets.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

OVERKILL


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Rather have you save the money and upgrade your tank instead (100+). Throw in another fluval 404 and call it a day. An fx-5 is only good for 100+ gal tank. Dont overkill!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

The FX5's are great filters but they produce a huge amount of current....For a 60 gal tank I think it may be pushing it a bit.Get another small cannister....XP3 or a fluval 404.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

zippa said:


> The FX5's are great filters but they produce a huge amount of current....For a 60 gal tank I think it may be pushing it a bit.Get another small cannister....XP3 or a fluval 404.


I dont know. Would that be far from a 120 gallon having an Eheim 2260, 2x 2217 and one 2213? I think my total rated flowrate is 2400lph + 2(1000) + 440 so I think I've got about 4840lph of water movement but it doesnt seem so bad in the tank. Maybe because its a larger tank and multiple filters where i"ve got the intakes and outlets staggered around the tank? Also I guess when filter media goes in, the flow rates drop right? Most filters are rated when empty right?

Anyway I'd think an FX5 might be ok to use on the 60 gallon.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

How is it overkill? If you want to use the FX5 on your 60g I say you should go for it!
Giddy up!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

LOL....nice avater man


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

*FX5. There's no such thing as "too much filtration". * Just be sure to put in "dead spots" for your fish to rest in from the current. Many here have a sort of aversion to the FX5 for some reason. They will tell you that its too expensive, not worth all those $$$, etc... I just think its a resistance to change old habits and a general relutance to try out something new.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> *FX5. There's no such thing as "too much filtration". * Just be sure to put in "dead spots" for your fish to rest in from the current. Many here have a sort of aversion to the FX5 for some reason. They will tell you that its too expensive, not worth all those $$$, etc... I just think its a resistance to change old habits and a general relutance to try out something new.


Correct, never can have enough filtration... however... you can have to much water movement, which I think a fx5 would be in a small tank like that.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Also in my experience of having a fluval also, they have a control on them so you can control how much filteration there is with the control lever on the top of it right? Also, I'm not trying to say I know it, but I have heard you CAN over filter by having too much filteration it it possible to filter out good bacteria that keeps ammonia levels down? But I'm just kind of repeating 'things' I've heard, not stating like I know it for a fact by any means.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

If you increase the biomedia all it will do is spread the bacteria over a larger surface area. Now of course just because you have more surface area does not mean more bacteria. The amount of bacteria is totally dependent on the bioload in the tank.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

can someone say hot tub with fish in it?

filtration is not the issue, its the outlet of water........way too much!!!!!
get an XP2 or 3


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

You could get the new eheim PRO-e It's got the same filtration actually better then the FX5. But it also has electronic flow control so you can tone down the current to be suitable for your tank. 
But realistically If your bioload is outpacing your filter in that size of a tank you should ask yourself if the tank is approperate for the fish that are in it. 
How many and how big are they? 
60gal is really not alot to work with when talking about 1 P but sounds like you have multiple. Maybe its time to upgrade your tank. 
After all the Eheim is going to run you $500 anyways.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Moondemon said:


> I think you would be fine by adding another filter, like a xp2/xp3 or a hob like a emperor 400 (400 gph) or AC110 (500 gph). I don't know much about fx5, but I think they would fit better on a larger tank... I think they do sometihing like 1350 gph....


yea , it pumps out 935gph. I have one on my 8' tank with a wet/dry and some hob's

IMO you should go with the majority and just add a HOB filter ... I'm not sure how many fish you have in there (4 max?) but I had 4 large terns (11") in a 120 with only an xp3 and a 110 . I did water changes every other week and my water was clean enough.........


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

you guys are hardcore....how many fish you got in your tank bud??? you can never have enough filtration, that would be disgusting on a 60...these are my options id say dude, A) spend the cake on a bigger tank, or B) slap that bitch on, and prepare to have wicked water


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

really bad. give it to me for my 200


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

Go for it man, I have a friend with an FX5 on his 55 gallon. The FX5 has 2 outlets that are wide so it spreads the water out. His fish have grown pretty fast over the last month and a half. He has a big piece of driftwood in the center of the tank, it blocks the current at the bottom so his fish rest there.


----------

